# Gildenhäuser in WoW



## ZAM (23. Februar 2007)

Im offiziellen WoW-Forum äußerte sich Trigmas zum Thema Gildenhäuser. (Hier die News http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/new...er-in-wow.html)

Hier mal einige Gedanken dazu, wie ich mir die Umsetzung von Gildenhäusern vorstellen würde: 

*1. Die schmale Lösung: *
Es gibt ein Portal in den Hauptstädten, das zu einem instanzierten Wohnbereich führt.
*2. Die etwas bessere Lösung*
Es gibt ein Portal in den Hauptstädten, das zu einem instanzierten Bereich führt in dem die Gildenhäuser stehen.
*
3. Die geniale Lösung*
Es gibt ein Portal in den Hauptstädten, das zu einem instanzierten Bereich führt in dem die Gildenhäuser stehen.
An den Häuserwändern sieht man das Gildenbanner und verschiedene Gimmiks wie beispielsweise Onyxias Kopf, wenn die Gilde sie gelegt hat.
Für die Häuser kann man Gäste-Schlüssel verschenken, damit auch andere Spieler einen Blick reinwerfen können.
In Instanzen droppen verschiedene Boni wie Katapulte, die man dann in den Vorhof setzen kann.
Man hat direkte Instanz-Portale im Keller zu den Highlevel-Instanzen
Man kann verschiedene Händler im Haus platzieren
Es gibt einen Zugang zur bereits geplanten Gildenbank
Was fällt euch dazu noch ein?


----------



## Torrog (23. Februar 2007)

So schön wie ich gildenhäuser auch finde, sie sind der Tod der Hauptstäde.

Das kenne ich von Daoc, als die Häuser eingeführt wurden, wo man von überall hinteleportieren kann, wo es Händler für alles gibt, und Handwerksgeräte usw. waren die Hauptstädte wie leergefegt.


----------



## gold-9 (23. Februar 2007)

Ich finde die Idee ist nicht schlecht und das mit dem Portal ist platz sparend!


----------



## Deadlift (23. Februar 2007)

Man kann das Haus auf PvP schalten und es dann verteidigen.
Fällt der "PvP NPC Trigger Typ" eines Hauses können die andern Gilden die "Gimmicks" des Hauses ergattern.


----------



## Tallos (23. Februar 2007)

Das wär doch klasse.

Natürlich gibt es Gilden in WOW wie der Sand am Meer, darum sollten auch nur "Beständige" Gilden solch eine Chance haben.

Die Häuser könnten ruhig 10.000 Gold kosten.
Nur dann wären so Eintags-Gilden auch ausgeschlossen.

Zudem sollte der Gilden-Meister auch Plakate anbringen können, so wie im Spiel die Steckbriefe.
Auf diesen Briefen könnten dann Termine und Events stehen.

Und die Gilde könnte bestimmen ob die Türe für alle, oder nur für die Gilde offen stehen.
Für den Nötigen Platz (Areal) könnten sich die Entwickler doch Portale einfallen lassen (So wie Instanzen)


Lg
Talloss - Gildenmeister - Die Nachtfalken
DUN MOROGH


----------



## Monolith (23. Februar 2007)

Die News sind nicht da, bzw der Link führt ins Leere.

Aber hier noch etwas

Link


----------



## Yay (23. Februar 2007)

Ich gebe Torrog recht, das wäre nicht so Prickelnd.

Da wäre doch der Vorschlag interessanter, diese Gildenhäuser innerhalb der Hauptstädte zu implementieren.
Es gibt doch soviele Gebäude die nicht genutzt werden aber wohl nur zur Dekoration herumstehen.

Eine andere Überlegung, welche andere wiederum benachteiligen würde, wenn diese Häuser erst ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Gildenmitglieder zu verfügung steht. Eben so, wie man halt für die Gildensatzung eben 10 Mitunterschreiber braucht, um eine Gilde zu gründen.


----------



## Polydoros (23. Februar 2007)

Aber die halten auch nicht ewig...
Die Städte müssten also vergrösserbar sein.


----------



## Torrog (23. Februar 2007)

Ich muss hier nochmal daoc zitieren:
dort haben auf einem Server i.d.R damals ca. 3000 Leute in 3 Fraktionen gespielt.
Es gab Gildenhäuser und Privathäuser, jder, der Geld hatte, konnte ein Haus bauen.

Und es gab damals ca. 6 Housing-Zonen pro Realm, wo Jede etwa so groß war, wie die Zone Loch Modan, und die waren komplett Randvoll mit HÄusern, so daß ständig neue Zonen  hinzugefügt werden mussten.

Daher ist es nicht möglich, die Häuser irgendwo außerhalb der Stadt in der "normalen Spielwelt" zu platzieren, weil sonst relativ bald die gesamte wow-welt mit Häusern zugepflastert wäre.


----------



## Yay (23. Februar 2007)

Torrog schrieb:


> Ich muss hier nochmal daoc zitieren:
> dort haben auf einem Server i.d.R damals ca. 3000 Leute in 3 Fraktionen gespielt.
> Es gab Gildenhäuser und Privathäuser, jder, der Geld hatte, konnte ein Haus bauen.
> 
> ...



Daher der Gedanke, solche Häuser für Gilden ab einer gewissen Größe erst zu verfügung zu stellen, sagen wir mal so ab 100?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn jeder ein Privathaus bauen kann, ja dann geb ich dir recht, wäre bald kein platz mehr für Trashmobs.


----------



## Two (23. Februar 2007)

100 mitglieder ist zu wenig da machen sich z.b. die 10 wo da sind jeder noch schnell 10 twinks oder so...


----------



## Yay (23. Februar 2007)

Two schrieb:


> 100 mitglieder ist zu wenig da machen sich z.b. die 10 wo da sind jeder noch schnell 10 twinks oder so...



Dachte bei 6 Twinks auf einem Server ist Feierabend oder ist das nicht begrenzt?


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2007)

Yay schrieb:


> Dachte bei 6 Twinks auf einem Server ist Feierabend oder ist das nicht begrenzt?



Nein, es ist auf 9 Twinks + 1 Maincharakter (also 10 Chars) pro Server begrenzt.


----------



## Yay (23. Februar 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein, es ist auf 9 Twinks + 1 Maincharakter (also 10 Chars) pro Server begrenzt.



Ahso, danke ZAM. 

Zumindestens wäre eine Begrenzung drin, von mir aus kann man die auch noch anheben.

Es gibt ja auch viele Gilden die nur 3-4 Leute haben.
Als Beispiel, unsere Gilde hat über 100 Leute davon sind die hälfte alles Mains.
Zumindestens wäre das für Blizzard durchaus machbar.


----------



## daLord (23. Februar 2007)

Kann man echt 10 Chars? ich dachte 8 weil dann die Leiste voll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und weil cih mir eingebildet hab im Vorfeld zu BC mal gehört zu haebn, dass Blizzard die maximal mögliche Char anzahl nicht werhöhen wolle, sondern das *8* reichen. Aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich nach dem 8ten auch gar nicht mehr ausprobiert obs noch geht.



ZAM schrieb:


> Man hat direkte Instanz-Portale im Keller zu den Highlevel-Instanzen



Das wär echt cool. Am besten StarGate mässig. Ein Portal und man drückt nen paar Knöpfe um eine beliebige Instanz zu betreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severyn70 (23. Februar 2007)

Juhu! 
Also ich find die idee mit gildenhäusern echt klasse!... wenn einem mal langweilig ist mit gilden kumpels in ruhe ein bierchen trinken und vill paar geselschafstspiel spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (23. Februar 2007)

Ich bin für lösung Nr. 3 die würde mir reichen hört sich einfach geil an^^


----------



## esden (23. Februar 2007)

Nun ich denke mal das das Problem mit dem wer ein Gildenhaus bauen kann geloest werden.

Zum Beispiel muessen in der Gilde mindestens 20 Chars mit Level 70 sein. Da ist auch das Problem mit den Twinks geloest. So schnell kann man halt nicht 9 Twinks auf 70 bringen.

Natuerlich sind die Zahlen aus der Luft gegriffen. Man muss dann vielleicht auch noch 100k Gold zusammensparen in der Gildenbank. Da muessen halt alle Mitglieder anpacken.

Die Idee, mit Gimmiks die ausserhalb und/oder innerhalb des Hauses zu finden sind, ist sehr gut. Portale in Instanzen sind auch gut. Haendler finde ich aber uebertrieben. Deshalb sollten in dieser instanziierten Gildenhauszone Portale in die Staedte sein. Dadurch passiert es nicht das die Staedte aussterben.

Ausserdem was ich gut finden wuerde waehre ein Besprechungsraum im Gildenhaus. Da kann man sich um einen Tisch setzen, wo die Karten von Instanzen und Gebieten ausgerollt werden koennen, um den naechsten Raid zu planen.


----------



## Nexarion (23. Februar 2007)

Häuser für Gilden und Spieler gehören für mich zu einem richtigen MMORPG einfach dazu.

Ein System, wie in Star Wars Galaxies wäre da natürlich am geilsten. Wo jede Gilde ihre eigene Stadt bauen kann. Ein weiterer Positiver Aspekt wäre, dass man neue Berufe einführen könnte. Den Häuslebauer usw.

Alles in allem wäre es für mich persönlich eine der besten Neuerungen die es in Zukunft geben könnte. Was soll ich mit mehr LvL, wenn ich so endlich die Chance habe meine Erfolge / die Erfolge der Gilde, allen präsentieren zu können.

Leider kann man es nicht so realisieren, wie in SWG, da konnte man ja direkt in der Welt seine Heimat bauen. Das geht in WoW leider nicht, weil ich befürchte dass die Welt dazu zu klein ist.

Später könnte man ja noch drüber nachdenken, die RvR-fähige Story hinter dem Warcraft-Universum auszubauen, indem die Gildenstädte von NPC´s angegriffen werden. Also ala AO, mit dem AddOn "Alien Invasion".

Aber erstmal würde auch die 3te oben genannte Variante reichen. Ein bisschen was ausschmücken sollte man schon können. Und jeder Player sollte auch sein eigenes Haus bauen können, wenn er möchte.

Edit:

Die Sache mit der Mindestanzahl an Gildenmembern wäre zu überlegen. Nich jede erfolgreiche Gilde hat über 100 Player (ohne Twinks). Vielleicht sollte man so eine Art Vorquest machen, wo gesichert ist, dass nur Gildenmember im Schlachtzug sind und wo, sagen wir mal, 40 Member mitmachen müssen. Was anderes würde mir jetzt nicht einfallen.


----------



## Shadistar (23. Februar 2007)

war jezt zu faul alle beiträge zu lesen, also weiß nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde.

Das mit den Häusern kaufen (10 000g) finde ich inordnung, aber wieso ein Portal zu allen Gildenhäusern?

Ich finde es viel besser wenn eine Gilde selber entscheidet wo ihr Gildenhaus steht, zb. eines im Wald, das andere auf nem Berg im Brachland.... so ist auch der suchfaktor für nen angriff da und die, die ihr Gildenhasu richtig in der Welt von WoW platziert haben werden auch wenig angriffe erleben^^


----------



## Ambushador (23. Februar 2007)

hehe jo geile idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     (ich würde mein haus gleich neben magni oder thrall aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr) 



wenn man mobs / bzw. wachen für die gilde kaufen kännte mit eigens zusammen gestelltem aussehen + gildenwams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , die mehr atmosphäre bringen und auch die häuser, wenn sie verteilt sind bewachen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       grenzt dann halt bald ma an nen gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (23. Februar 2007)

Ich bezweifele aber das die männer in blau (blizzart) das umsetzt weil es zu viel arbeit ist...dan werden warscheinlich eh die nächsten wochen nach der erneuerung alle server ganze zeit abkacken....auserdem wenn man des mit dem blizzart downloder raunterladen müsste würde es bestimmt jahre dauern weil es ein riesiger patch wäre und wen sie es wie bc auf eine cd machen würde würde es wieder was kosten und auch wieder forbereitungs patch brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alhambra (23. Februar 2007)

Huhu ja ich war schon  3 Jahre bei Daoc.... die haben das mit ner interner instanz nahe der haupstadt gelöst ich fandd das sehr gut eigenes haus und auch gildenhäuser waren da vorhanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vor allem du warst wie eine art selbstverwalter also her damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenns teuer die ganze sache war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parazetamol (23. Februar 2007)

also zur lösung 3:
im prinzip eigentlich alles super ausgedacht....auch das mit den zetteln mit raidterminen gefällt mir und dass man pvp zwischen den häusern machen kann is auch ganz cool (siehe Vanguard mit dem geld klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber was mir nicht so gefällt is das mit den instanzportalen im keller. ich find das macht das ganze irgendwie langweilig und klingt für mich n bissl gecheatet. und dass man händler in die häuser stellen kann find ich auch ned gut weil wenn das portal für die häuser sowieso in den hauptstädten steht muss man ja nur kurz rausgehen und schon hat man nen händler.

P.S: schön weiter mit den buffed.de-shows machen, sind echt goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarag (23. Februar 2007)

@Shadistar: Wenn man jede Gilde ihr Haus irgedwo hinstellen kann, dann sind bestimmte punkte überfüllt und manche leer, sodass es an bestimmten orten unmöglich ist zu spielen, weil alles voller häuser ist.

Die Häuser könnten ja auch auf einer Insel( oder mehreren) im Meer gebaut werden, da wäre genug Platz und man man könnte Schifffahrtslinien(von Radschet, Booty Bay,.... aus) erstellen, die die Insel mit dem Festland verbbinden und one-way portale(also Gildeninsel-sw, aber nicht sw-gildeninsel) installieren, da die Insel sonst als schnelle Verbingung zwischen den Hauptstätten genutzt.

Und man sollte keine Händler  in die Gildenhäuser stellen können, da dann die Hauptstätte austerben.

Ebenso sind Instanzportale Unsinn, seid ihr so faul das ihr euch selbst denn Weg zu denn Instanzen sparen wollt( es gibt mounts, Leute)?

Gimmiks wären geil, zb wir haben mc geschafft und dürfen uns jetzt einen Feuerball(beispiel!) über die Tür hängen.


----------



## Denonzwo (23. Februar 2007)

also ich fänds gut wenn gildenhäuser kämen aber es sollten keine händler (nur ganz bestimmte für high lvl) in den häusern geben. das fände ich nicht gut. auserdem sollte man sich die häuser selber gestalten können d.h. tische platzieren und sowas halt. ja was auch noch gut wäre so ein kühlschrank oder sowas wo immer ein bierschen oder ein schnaps drinn wäre.


----------



## Norei (23. Februar 2007)

Meine Vorstellung wäre folgende:
Es gibt Häuser, die für drei Monate ersteigert werden und dann das ganze Drumherum mit Erfolgen etc. zeigen (ohne Händler und Instanzportale, aber meinetwegen mit einem Gastwirt zum Binden. Von diesen gibt es dann 10 in jeder Hauptstadt und noch ein paar mehr auf den Dörfern. Das ganze saugt permanent Gold aus dem Spiel (und dem AH), und die Gilden müssen aktiv bleiben.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (23. Februar 2007)

Sry fürs doppel Posten.

Aber mir is noch was geiles eingefallen.
Wie wäre es dass es die Gildenhäuser in der Scherbenwelt gibt bzw in deren Luft und um die herum, ist doch genug Luftraum da.
Natürlich muss man dass noch überdenken aber mir würdes gefallen^^


----------



## Skarag (24. Februar 2007)

Allso das mit dem Ersteigern(mieten) ist sinnvoll, dann kommen auch nour ein paar gilden in den Genuss

Und dass mit der Scherbenwelt ist auch ne gute Idee, einfach neben Nethersturm noch ne Region ankleben, auf deren kleinen Himmelsinseln dann die Gidenhäuser gebaute werden können, wer denn nciht schon eins inner Stadt/Dorf hat


----------



## Two (24. Februar 2007)

Für schrieb:


> Sry fürs doppel Posten.
> 
> Aber mir is noch was geiles eingefallen.
> Wie wäre es dass es die Gildenhäuser in der Scherbenwelt gibt bzw in deren Luft und um die herum, ist doch genug Luftraum da.
> Natürlich muss man dass noch überdenken aber mir würdes gefallen^^


Wenn du star wars kennst meist du den so was wie wolkenstadt? ^^


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (24. Februar 2007)

Das Problem Wäre wo kommt es hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Vorschläge:
Azeroth
Scherbenwelt

Azeroth:
alle haben zugang aber das platzt problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir können nicht jede woche nen patch mit land kriegen

Scherbenwelt:
erst mit LVL 58 aber der vorteil die scherben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jeden monat am ende muss man ne liezens abgeben für ein GH die von Blizz bearbeite wird und dann kann man es Patchen die frage ob fliegend oder angedockt an der Scherbenwelt.das andere mit geld oder so kann blizz regeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauptsache man kann so was bauen.wir müssen erstmal wissen wohin dann können wir planen was/wie wir es machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (24. Februar 2007)

Also ich meinte nicht dannn man in der Scherbenwelt eine Zone hin stetzt.
Sonder dass man den Luftraum am ende der Scherbenwelt, 
ja da wo man runter fällt erweitert und dass man dann zB dort hin fliegen kann, 
aber nicht hin laufen und dass die Gildenmitglieder alle ein Stein (wie ruhestein ohne cd) haben um sich in ihr Haus zu Porten.


----------



## Thelegend (25. Februar 2007)

Hiho

10'000G für so ein Gildenhaus!?!?

Sind nicht alle so *>>FREAKS<<* wie du sry ich hab ewig gebraucht für nen Epic-Mount 
und werd wohl nie ein Epic-Flugmount haben. 

(200-400g)


----------



## Deverom (25. Februar 2007)

Nabend, 
Also das hört sich ja schon ganz nett an, aber wie gesagt, wir müssen gucken was draus gemacht wird. 
Allerdings würde ich es unfair den kleineren Gilden über finden wenn eine Memberzahl von z.B. 160 erforderlich ist. Meine Gilde, ist eine kleine Gilde von etwa 23 verschiedenen Leuten und ihren Twinks, die seit etwa einem Jahr jetzt zusammen spielen. 
Housing sollte wenn für alle möglich sein. ansonsten könnte es passieren, dass mehrere Gilden einfach keine Lust mehr haben. 
Auf nem RP-Realm gibt man nicht einfach seine Gilde und die Dinge für was diese steht auf. 
Jede Gilde hat seine eigene Geschichte und seine eigenen Sachen woran sie glauben und wonach sie leben. 
Man nimmt nicht einfach irgendwelche Leute auf die einem über den Weg laufen.

Dann lieber 100.000 Gold zahlen. ( Bekommt man eher zusammen, vorallem jetzt in der Scherbenwelt wenn man mit lvl 70 questet ) 

In dem Sinne... 
Dev


----------



## Karius (25. Februar 2007)

Neben der Möglichkeit Items zwischen zu lagern damit andere sie sich nach Bedarf nehmen können (z.b Grünes Resizeug) fände ich es gut Berufe einzubinden. Ich hinterlasse also meine Mats und der Transmutierer kann es dann irgendwann umwandeln. Vlt so wie die Darts im Gaststättenschließfach... ^^

Schön wäre wenn ich seelengebundene Items hinterlassen könnte damit der Enchanter dann was draufhauen kann. Ich pack also meine Handschuhe ins Enchanterfach, geh off und der Gildenenchanter macht wenn er on ist das nötige Enchant drauf. Die Mats kann ich wie oben auch hinterlassen. 

Statt Briefkastenüberfüllung die Potmats einfach in die entsprechenden Tränkefächer. (alchis machen das Zeug und der Klassleiter holt sich sich vorm Raid ab.)

Das macht alles aber nur Sinn wenn eine einsehbare Datenbank dafür zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Wer hat wieviel reingelegt? Wer hat was herausgenommen? So lassen sich auch Farmquoten einfach kontrollieren.

Da ist viel möglich allerding wird das wohl ein bisschen Hardware in Anspruch nehmen... und ob die dafür extra neue Server aufstellen will ich mal bezweifeln. 

Machbar ist viel und das wäre auch wirklich klasse. Ich bin mal gespannt was am Ende ankommt. 

Gruss



P.S. wie wärs mit nem gildenkühlschrank ^^ Da kann jeder sein Food bzw Foodmats reinpacken. Dann kommt der Schrott endlich mal der gilde zu gute und nicht immer dem Händler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (26. Februar 2007)

MIR IST NOCH WAS EINGEFALLEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann ja in OG auf den freien flächen aussen wie innen in den berg was reinhauen also das die GH in den berg gebaut werden Aussen ist ein Portal wo alle rein kommen auch gäste^^ (können sich trophäen zb onyxia ausgestopft anschauen und sowas und innen drinne gibts wieder Portale wo nur die Gildenmember durch Können Küche Waffenkammer Rüstungskammer Stall etc) Da könnte ja ein NPC stehen zb Koch wo man Wolfsfleisch abgibt und dir was macht nen Hamburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder das zeug anderen gibt aus der gilde aber gegen geld das wandert in die gilden kasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Aber solche NPCs kosten Natürlich anfangs sagen wir 500g der ist noch ungeskillt dem gibt man zeug dadurch wird er Hochgeskillt und muss dann ZUM EINFACHEN KOCH  ausgebildet werden(kleiner anreiz) so geht es mit jedem und bei abgabe kriegt man ruf bei seiner fraktion zum anspurn also bei der Mächtigen HORDE oder der schwächlichen Allianz <---- solche Pflaschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Bebele (26. Februar 2007)

hmm...
wenn es Platzmangel gibt ist´s doch klar, man errichtet Portale in den Städten, durch die man z.B mit einem Passwort kommt. Hat man dieses Portal betreten kommt man in eine andere Ebene (wie bei Instanzen). So könnt jede Ebene für eine Gilde eingerichtet sein. Das Haus könnte somit z.B mitten in OG stehn^^...

Naja so könnt ich mir´s vorstelln

vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepy2804 (26. Februar 2007)

Also ich kenne es aus Guild Wars (bitte nich schlagen) Da sind die Guilden Häuser Für jede Guilde in einer eigenen instanz und es konnte an Gäste einen gästezugang  gegeben werden ... auch händler, Lagerungsmensch und all sowas konnte man dazu kaufen und die Huptstädte waren trozdem immer gut gefüllt.... Und es war nicht gerade billig dort etwas dazu zu kaufen.. 1 händler kostete zwichen 50 -100 platin is ungefähr so wie 500 - 1000g in wow......


----------



## Norret (26. Februar 2007)

Puh, also es ist ja gut und schön aber ich denke einige Vorschläge sind doch sehr phantasievoll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit den Häuser bauen in der Landschaft, egal ob zu Lande, zu Wasser oder in der Luft halte ich für keine gute Idee, da so irgendwie die Landschaft mit diesen Häusern vollgepflastert wird, und zumindest mich würde das sehr irritieren und stören. 

Händler und Co: 
Naja ich weiß nicht, es gibt in jeder Stadt Händler da braucht man sich die nicht in die Gildenhäuser auch noch reinholen. Ich finde es ist gerade ein Reiz an WoW das alles dezentral ist. Ein Item bekomm ich dort, ein Anderes wo ganz anders. 

Portale:
Also das finde ich eine sehr schlechte Idee, sry. Aber wie gesagt es gibt Mounts und auch Reittiere um von A nach B zu kommen, auch wenn es etwas dauert, aber auch das ist imho ein Reiz an WoW. 

Mir würde es ehrlich gesagt genügen, wenn es in jeder Stadt ein Portal zu einer Instanz des Gildenhauses gibt. Abhängig wo man sich das Gildenhaus genommen hat erreicht man nur durch das Portal in der betreffenden Stadt das Haus. Dafür soll aber jede Gilde die Möglichkeit haben ein Haus zu kaufen. Die Idee mit den Notizen und Terminen finde ich gut, da es mich zB immer extrem nervt Window zu switchen um im Firefox die Gildenseite zu durchsuchen. 
Was ich auch gut fände wäre eine Art Suche/Biete Börse, wo man seine Dienstleistungen anbieten kann oder Items oder was weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke viel mehr als ein Versammlungsort bzw. Treffpunkt sollte ein Gildenhaus nicht werden. 

@Vorredner
Wenn ihr was trinken wollt dann trefft euch doch in einem Gasthaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (16. Oktober 2008)

also ich aktualisiere mal finde die idee ansich richtig genial jetzt kommt ja eh Kalendar wo auch gilden notizen drinne stehen und so des mti den portalen zu inis ist übertrieben aber das man sich nach shat oder demnächst dalaran porten könnte finde ich nicht schelcht über den preis würde ich mal bei nem mehrmann mount von 20k mit mindestens 50k rechnen (nur fürs Haus) dann kommen noch so Sachen wie Wachen mit gildenwams portale händler uvm. dazu wobei die preise sicher auch hoch sein sollten. Zusätzlich sollte das Haus ausbau fähig sein für z.B. gildenrat member zimmer oder duellplätze gildenbank usw. 


und wegen dem arbeits aufwand von blizz sie müssten eigentlich nur diegildenhäuser designen des wars händler, portale und des zeugs gibts ja schon müsste nur noch bei nem ausstatter gekauft werden ich schlage mal vor dort wo man auch gilden gründet und wappenröcke kauft. und dann ist einfach in jeder statt von WoW so nen extra portal zu nem eigenen instanzierten Kontinet muss ja nedmal groß bewachsen oder bespawnt sein eifnach nur häuser und mit partnerbünden kann man anderen gilden schlüßel zu ihrem haus geben 


mfg youngceaser hoffe euch gefehlt die idee und mal schauen was bis zum nächsten addon daran gemacht ist ^^ (und ja ich habs ned so mit punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lisutari (16. Oktober 2008)

ZAMs 3 Vorschlag wäre glaube ich das Paradies für alle Raidgilden
Ich zumindest würde mich unglaublich freuen =D


----------



## Tupac 2 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ne frage wen ich ZAM töten würde ^^ Darf ich dan seinen Kopf Im garten Aufhängen? so alls Buffed Raid Boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (16. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ne frage wen ich ZAM töten würde ^^ Darf ich dan seinen Kopf Im garten Aufhängen? so alls Buffed Raid Boss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaube das würde keiner zulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (16. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> ich glaube das würde keiner zulassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt Muss Noch den Aggro Gnom Besiegen bevor Zam kommt XD


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde insgesamt ist Housing in WoW schwachsinnig. Was hat das bitte mit den Spiel wirklich zu tun? 
Würde es jemals sowas geben, wäre es reine Geldverschwendung und mit den Posen würde es gar nicht mehr aufhören(" höhö wir haben Arthas tot, guck da hängt sein Kopf ... Ihr nicht..")


----------



## Altbier (16. Oktober 2008)

Gildenhäuser wären mit Sicherheit toll. Ein Statussymbol für alle größeren Gilden. Ihr müsst allerdings bedenken, dass spätestens wenn die ersten großen Gilden ihr Häuschen haben viele den Sinn eines Statussymbols nicht mehr verstehen und anfangen "Haben wollen!!!" zu schreien. Das nur so vorneweg. Vorschläge zur Thematik habe ich natürlich auch. :-)

1. Das nackte Gildenhaus ohne Schnickschnack müsste viel Kosten. Aber auch nicht so viel, dass es sich nur die 5 aktivsten Gilden eines Realms leisten könnten.

2. Wie bereits angesprochen könnten Schlachtzugbosse Belohnungen geben die nur gelootet werden können, wenn die Gilde ein Haus besitzt und kein einziges nicht-Gildenmitglied im Raid ist. Mit diesen Belohnungen könnte man sein Haus verschönern. Onyxias Kopf war ein schönes Beispiel.

3. NPC im Gildenhaus dürften nicht käuflich sein. Man müsste sie, wie eine Firma einen Mitarbeiter, monatlich entlohnen. Kann die Gilde den Lohn nicht zahlen verschwindet er.

4. Händler in den Häusern fände ich doof, da die Gilde ja nicht auch noch in der virtuellen Realität zu Stubenhockern verkommen soll. (nicht zu ernst nehmen, bitte :-) ).

5. Mietbare NPCs
5a. Ein Portal-Magier der Portale zu den großen Schlachtzuginstanzen öffnen kann. Dieser Magier erlernt die Portale sobald ein Schlachtzug von der Gilde komplett gecleart wurde. Der Raid darf wie bei 2. nur aus Gildenmitgliedern bestehen. Durch lange Questreihen könnte der Magier auch Portale in die Hauptstädte erlernen.
5b. Ein Gildenbank-NPC der im Gildenhaus Zugriff auf die Gildenbank gibt.
5c. Eventuell ein Gildenschmied zum reparieren der kaputten Rüstungen und zum kaufen von Gildenwappenröcken.

Nur ein paar schnelle Gedanken und ein wenig Abschreiben von den Vorpostern. 

Viele Grüße,
Altbier


----------



## lilithb (16. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde insgesamt ist Housing in WoW schwachsinnig.



/signed

bin langsam für die etablierung einer anti-housing-IG

sinnloser quatsch, der nix mit wow zu tun hat.
geht secound-life spielen


----------



## youngceaser (16. Oktober 2008)

Altbier schrieb:


> Gildenhäuser wären mit Sicherheit toll. Ein Statussymbol für alle größeren Gilden. Ihr müsst allerdings bedenken, dass spätestens wenn die ersten großen Gilden ihr Häuschen haben viele den Sinn eines Statussymbols nicht mehr verstehen und anfangen "Haben wollen!!!" zu schreien. Das nur so vorneweg. Vorschläge zur Thematik habe ich natürlich auch. :-)
> 
> 1. Das nackte Gildenhaus ohne Schnickschnack müsste viel Kosten. Aber auch nicht so viel, dass es sich nur die 5 aktivsten Gilden eines Realms leisten könnten.
> 
> ...


gute neue ideen wie ich finde aber kennt sich vlt wer damit aus ob des umsetzbar ist habe nicht so arg viel ahnung davon


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. Oktober 2008)

Bis auf Verkäufer und inni portale ist der vorschlag durchaus annehmbar.

Allerdings befürchte ich, das blizz das erst macht, wenn sie an Spieler verlieren, um dann mit nem neuen feature punkten zu können.


----------



## Delwod (16. Oktober 2008)

die begrenzung mit 100 membern für ein gilden hasu finde ich sche... zb wegen!

Meine gilde gibt es schon zeit über 1 jahr vorher warren wir eine andere gilde die gab es zeit ca 2 jahre mit denn tag heute aber die wurde aufgeläst weil wir uns mit einer anderen zusamen getan haben und nun sind wir ca 30-40 account und würden das mindestens limit nicht schaffen nun meint ihr natürlich ach dann sohl jeder einfach twinks anfangen aber das bringt auch nix denn ich schätze wenn sowas kommt wird blizzard die beschrenkung aug account regeln und nicht auf spieler!

ist ja auch so bei gildensatzung regestrien!


----------



## Altbier (16. Oktober 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> bin langsam für die etablierung einer anti-housing-IG
> 
> ...



Naja... ich spiele auf einem RP-Server auf dem auch noch ein wenig RP betrieben wird. Bin zwar selber kein aktiver RPler aber ich finde, dass es seine Daseinsberechtigung hat. Und Gildenhäuser hätten doch recht viel mit RP zu tun. Also durchaus nicht sinnlos. Aber jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## Liwanu (16. Oktober 2008)

Housing bietet den Spielern ein weiteres Feature, das im Spiel integriert ist. Es ist ein weiterer Teil, der die Atmosphäre in einem Spiel erhöht und den Spieler mehr in die Spielwelt einfließen lässt. Ein Kopf von Arhtas würde bestimmt dort nicht hängen, wohl eher vielleicht sein Helm oder Schwert. Gildenhäuser werden als Anlaufstellen genutzt oder man kann in diesen Partys feiern. Man kann diese Dekorieren oder Einrichten (Für RP liebhaber ist so etwas einfach toll und es macht Spaß weitere Deko Gegenstände für sein Haus zu sammeln)

Was bringt es dir in dem Spiel Epix zu tragen? Um den Erfolg den du hast, anderen zu zeigen.
Das ganze kannst du ebenfalls aufs Housing beziehen.

Schlecht finde ich es, wenn Portale in den Gildenhäuser vorhanden wären, um direkt zur Raid-Instanz zu gelangen. So stirbt die WoW Welt mehr und mehr ab.
Das mit den Händlern ist eine gute Idee, wenn man beim Händler Rabatt erhält beim Einkauf von Reagenzien (bekommt man allerdings auch schon durch Ruf!)


----------



## seeker75 (16. Oktober 2008)

Thelegend schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> 10'000G für so ein Gildenhaus!?!?
> 
> ...



Wenn man ne richtig große Gilde hat und jeder brav seine 25 Daylies immer macht hat man das Geld doch ziemlich schnell zusammen.Ausserdem ist man wenn man mehr als 200-400g hat kein Freak -.-


----------



## Phobius (16. Oktober 2008)

Allgemein eine nette Lösung.

Aber eben dieses aussterben der Hauptstädte müsste man unterbinden. LotRO hat hier ein sehr schönes System. Keine Händler, keine Portale. Eben rein für RP-Zwecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei, der Vorschlag mit dem Steckbrief klingt auch gut.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2008)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Housing bietet den Spielern ein weiteres Feature, das im Spiel integriert ist. Es ist ein weiterer Teil, der die Atmosphäre in einem Spiel erhöht und den Spieler mehr in die Spielwelt einfließen lässt. Ein Kopf von Arhtas würde bestimmt dort nicht hängen, wohl eher vielleicht sein Helm oder Schwert. Gildenhäuser werden als Anlaufstellen genutzt oder man kann in diesen Partys feiern. Man kann diese Dekorieren oder Einrichten (Für RP liebhaber ist so etwas einfach toll und es macht Spaß weitere Deko Gegenstände für sein Haus zu sammeln)
> 
> Was bringt es dir in dem Spiel Epix zu tragen? Um den Erfolg den du hast, anderen zu zeigen.
> Das ganze kannst du ebenfalls aufs Housing beziehen.


Was es mir bringt im spiel "Epix" zu tragen? Ich muss (!!) sowas tragen um mit den besseren EQ in der nächst höheren Instanz Erfolg zu haben, nich um mich damit in OG zustellen und zu posen....
Für RP Server wäre gildenhousing zwar toll, aber auf normal server ist es sinnlos. Es hat einfach keinen spielerischen Nutzen.


----------



## Elito (16. Oktober 2008)

Severyn70 schrieb:


> Juhu!
> Also ich find die idee mit gildenhäusern echt klasse!... wenn einem mal langweilig ist mit gilden kumpels in ruhe ein bierchen trinken und vill paar geselschafstspiel spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DAs wär doch hammer: so ein tisch im keller des gildenhauses, wo man zu 4t. irgendein spiel spielen kann wie mensch ärger dich nicht oder monopoly. ähnlich wie bei dem addon "bejewled", nur halt multiplayer. weitere multiplayer spiele können sich gezogen werden dann .



mfg


----------



## Rainar93 (16. Oktober 2008)

An führ sich eine coole Idee.
Aber man sollte, wenn man 
Händler in die Häuser stellen kann
Maximal nur 1-2 Reperateure für
die Rüsstung reinstellen.
Ich persönlich würde sie auch am liebsten auf 
Inseln haben und Generel keine Portale in die 
Häuser reinstellen.
Die Idee mit den Gimmiks wäre auch cool,
obwohl man später wenn man als Gilde bis jetzt alles clear hat,
und in Wotlk die Raid auch geschaft hat es vielleicht etwas Platzmangel 
für weitere gibt.
Naja ich lasse mich damit lieber überaschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liwanu (16. Oktober 2008)

@Razyl: Ich glaub es kam ein wenig "zu hart" rüber, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Ich meinte, dass wenn man ja seine Epics trägt, anderen damit auch zeigt, wie weit man im Content ist (Natürlich benötigt man diese Items um weiter zu kommen!) Nicht um damit anzugeben und sagen zu können, ich habs drauf und du nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man nun Gegenstände einführt fürs Housing, an denen man erkennen kann, wie weit die Gilde im Content ist, wäre das doch ebenfalls richtig Cool. Jemand interessiert sich für eine Gilde, besucht das Gildenhaus und sieht bestimmte Gegenstände von einem Boss - so kann man gleich sehen, wie weit diese Gilde im Content ist..

Ich könnte mir wirklich den Hammer von Ragnaros im Garten richtig gut vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was ich auch Genial finden würde, wäre ein "Rüstungshalter" für abgelegte Rüstungen im Bankfach. Rüstungen die nicht gebraucht werden, könnten auf den vorrichtungen schön ausgestellt werden. 

Ebenso mit der einführung von Wotlk, soll es ja nun auch diese Dummy Puppen geben. Diese könnte man im Keller,Garten oder in einer Gilden eigenen Arena plazieren.
Mir fallen tausende von Ideen ein für das Housing, aber ich glaube das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen.


----------



## Marctoad (8. August 2010)

Hey,

habe das Thema mal wieder "ausgegraben", weil ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben will.

Das wäre eine tolle Idee mit den Häusern, das könnte man mal mit Cataclysm in Verbindung bringen, also mit dem Gildenerfolgssystem (also dem,meinerseits so genannten, G.E.F).


----------



## failrage (8. August 2010)

Ich bin total gegen Gildenhäuser, weil dadurch die Hauptstädte leerer werden. Außerdem sehe ich die Vorteile nicht - Rollenspiel kann ich auch in einer Hauptstadt betreiben. Es gibt immer eine nette Ecke, die man für sich beanspruchen, kann um sich heimisch zu fühlen.

Außerdem sollte man beachten, dass Zam's Startposting aus dem Jahr 2007 stammt und viele seiner Ideen anders verwirklicht wurden.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2010)

Ich habe die Hoffnung bzgl. Spieler- oder Gildenhäuser mittlerweile aufgegeben ^^

P.s.: Was Marctoad gemacht hat, ist ein Beispiel für tolerierte Thread-Nekromantie. Das Thema fortführen, ohne vom Thema abweichenden 2-bis-3-Wörter-Spam.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. August 2010)

ich persönlich halte absolut nix von gildenhäusern. wozu?

man hat haupstädte. für die spieler... (nur als beispiel, weil es mir gerade durch den kopf schoss) die in den hauptstädten mit ihren rüstungen und titeln posen, wäre da doch sonst niemand mehr um sie anzuschauen. die hauptstädte reichen vollkommen aus.

ausserdem, wenn jede gilde ein haus hätte. wohin damit? möchte mir jetzt nicht im kopf ausrechnen wieviele gilden auf jeden server drauf sind. und wenn die dann jeder sehen könnte, es wird sehr voll. und wenn sie instanziert sind, nur für die gilde.... toll, super, dann sitzen da nen paar hanseln drinnen.

wie gesagt, nur meine persönliche meinung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (9. August 2010)

tee trinken und auf das next gen mmo warten. ich bin sicher dort wird so etwas anklang finden.
aber in wow nein danke, gief plx mehr contend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. August 2010)

Housing für RP wäre auch wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (9. August 2010)

Ich kann ZAM nur zustimmen, für WoW darf man die Hoffnung nahezu aufgeben, leider. Viele hätten sich das gewünscht aber ich denke dass ist eher in die Schublade für das nächste MMO gerutscht an dem Blizzard zur Zeit arbeitet...wenn man das System jetzt in diesem "alten" Spiel umsetzen würde wäre es ja keine Revolution aus dem Hause Blizz mehr die man als neuwertig verkaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nur meine Meinung aber klingt (für mich) am plausibelsten.


MfG, ExE


----------



## Ukmâsmú (9. August 2010)

housing würde die hauptstädte net ganz entleeren wenn man es so macht das zB der handelschannel und der LFG channel in den instanzierten hausbereichen deaktiviert wäre, sowie die meisten globalen channel. sonst würd es echt die welt leerfegen.




aber trotzdem find ich das ne gute und lang ersehnte idee die aber sicherlich nicht so schnell kommen wird


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2010)

Ich sehe den Vorteil von Hauptstädten und einer offenen Welt nicht. Rollenspiel kann man auch in Instanzen machen, genau wie leveln oder PvP. Auktionshaus/Bank/etc könnte man einfach über einen Klick auf ein UI Element erreichen.
Würde man diese unnötigen Sachen wegstreichen wäre Wow auch viel bugfreier.


----------



## Lovac (9. August 2010)

Problemösung 4.

ja hat Vorteile aber auch Nachteile.

Wenn man Gildenhäuser in den Städten bewohnen könnte aber es zuwenige Häuser gäbe könnte man auch es sowie in NFS World/RoM machen 
und zwar Server Channels.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (9. August 2010)

Das mit den Instanzportalen in den Häusern find ich absoluter Blödsinn, sorry.
Es hat nur schon gereicht, dass sie vor jeder Instanz einen Portstein plaziert haben oder noch schlimmer, dass man sich jetzt eh bei jeder 5er Ini gleich in die Instanz geportet wird. 
Kein wunder, dass die Welt abseits der Hauptstädte gähnend leer ist. 
Ich kann mich noch gut an die gemetzel im Blackrock erinnern, wenn ein Horden MC bzw. Bwl Raid auf einen Ally Raid traf... Ach das war herrlich. ^^ 
Aber jetzt kann man sich ab Stufe 10 bzw. 15 locker bis 80 in den Städten verkriechen ohne auch nur einmal vor die Tore gehen zu müssen. 
Ahjo aber den Leuten gefällt's halt. Wenn möglich nur keinen Aufwand betreiben (wie beim Gear).


----------



## Maleas (9. August 2010)

Housing wird nicht kommen. Das hat Blizzard vor ein paar Wochen erst gesagt (fragt mich net nach einem Link) ... die Zeit und Ressourcen für Housing stecken sie lieber in Expansions und Content ... und natürlich das Tanzstudio ^^ ... Housing wird aber beim nächsten (geheimen) Blizzard MMO von Anfang an eine Rolle spielen. Warum wird es kein Housing geben? Hier die Begründung ...

Mit Cataclysm werden die alten Hauptstädte neu belebt. Housing würde die Spieler und Gilden in ihre eigenen instanzierten Zonen scheuchen. Das soziale Leben in der Stadt würde scheitern. Und wie gesagt ... die Ressourcen werden für den Content gebraucht. Blizzard hat es damals so ausgedrückt (wie gesagt, kein Link zur Hand) "Lieber eine Expansion oder Housing. Beides geht net."


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2010)

Das mit den Resourcen mag ich so nicht glauben. Andere (wesentlich kleinere) MMO's haben ein gutes Housing.

Natürlich bestimmt Housing nicht über das Wohl und Wehe von Wow, aber irgendwie haben die Wow Entwickler sich seit Release eigentlich gar nichts getraut und sind einfach getreu dem Motto "Mehr vom Gleichen, ein bisschen verfeinert" verfahren.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Generell halte ich Gildenhäuser für keine schlechte Idee. Housing stehe ich etwas kritischer gegenüber. Da könnte man so viel machen und ich denke, jeder würde nur noch in seinen Häusern rumgammeln und WoW würde zu World of Peacecraft verkommen, wo man Morgens aufsteht und seinen Garten pflegt.

Gildenhäuser finde ich jedoch gut. Allerdings sollten diese Gildenhäuser nur jenen zur Verfügung stehen, die wirklich etwas erreicht haben als Gilde. Also nicht die Gilde "The Deathroxxxors" mit einem Imba Haus ausstatten, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. Was in den Häusern etc. drin sein würde, wurde ja zu genüge genannt. Ich finde man könnte das gut in die neuen Gildentalentbäume einplanen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (9. August 2010)

Ich warte seit Jahren drauf, besonders für Rollenspiel-Zwecke ganz interessant.


----------



## SunZeD (9. August 2010)

Ich würde vielleicht aus so was wie Wohnungen einführen das sich eventuell auch Gildenlosespiele ein heim schaffen können oder für die etwas kleineren Gilden zb eine Etage in einem mehr Stöckigenhaus


----------



## GinoCasino (9. August 2010)

Es sollten Gilden sowie Privathäuser geben über ein Portal oder Npc der einem den Zutritt verschafft.

Gildenhäuser sollten selbst gestalltet werden also die Größe über Gold oder Erfolg erreichbar sein.
Die Gegenstände und Möbel sollten über Erfolge/Erfolgspunkte/Bosskills bzw. über Npc gekauft werden können.
Die Möbelierung sollte man umstellen können.
Über Bosskills könnte man z.B. den Kopf des Endbosses sich aufhängen können oder den Helm.
Wappen etc. sollten im Gildenhaus frei platzierbar sein (Wandteppiche/ Fahnen etc.)
Mit den Portalen zur Raidinstanzen wäre echt ne gute Idee.
Schmiede,Alchilabor etc. sollten auch vorhanden sein sowie ein Gildenreperateur und Händler für Reagenzien oder sogar noch nen Barkeeper.

Im Privathaus sollte man einer seiner Pets als Mainhaustier verwenden was immer dort rumhüpft und einer seiner Lieblingsmounts anleinen können (also vor der Tür).
Das Privathaus und Gildenhaus finde ich sollten über Gold kaufbar sein.
Real ID Freunde oder Freunde von der Fl können über Einladung das Haus ebenfalls betreten.
Man könne auch einen seperaten Ruhestein einbauen der keine Cooldown hat wo man sich immer zum Haus Teleportieren kann.
Ein kleiner Garten wäre auch nett wo einmal am Tag eine seltene Blume oder Erz wächst (je nach Beruf).
Alle Chars von einem Realm teilen sich ein Haus um Gold und Aufwand und Speicherplatz der Server von Blizz zu sparen.

Vom Aufwand her sollte das nicht das Problem sein, da ein Raid wesentlich mehr in Anspruch nimmt (Gestalltung, Bossfähigkeiten, Film- und Soundsequenzen in allmögliche Sprachen, Storyeinbindung, Items, Bugfixes usw..
Wenn Free to Play Games wie Runes of Magic das hinbekommen sollten das die Entwickler von WoW wohl auch hinbekommen.
Die Privathäuser bzw. Gildenhäuser sind ja dann mehr oder weniger Einheitsbrei nur Größe und die Platzierung der Gegenstände wäre anders.

Zusätzlicher Vorteil wäre das gewisse Problemzonen wie Fps Einbruch in Dala veringert wird.
Handelschannel sollte man nach belieben auch sehen können.
Gildenburgen PvP kriege finde ich persönlich ein guter Ansatz doch denke ich, dass große Serverlags dies zur Folge hätte.
Es sollten meiner Meinung nach keine Gilden/Häuserfarmen gemacht werden weil es dann wieder zu Fps Einbruch kommen würde und ebenfalls Serverlags (also immer seperate Instanzierungen).
Hauptstädte sollten im allgemeinem größer sein, Dala ist viel zu klein für so eine Menschenmasse war damals in Shat auch nicht besser.

Mfg Gino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (9. August 2010)

Jo das wer echt ne geile idee.
Vorallem das mit den instanzierten bereich wer ne geile idee, würde gern mal mit meiner gilde da ne kleine party feiern ;D.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. August 2010)

Maleas schrieb:


> Housing wird nicht kommen. Das hat Blizzard vor ein paar Wochen erst gesagt (fragt mich net nach einem Link) ... die Zeit und Ressourcen für Housing stecken sie lieber in Expansions und Content ... und natürlich das Tanzstudio ^^ ... Housing wird aber beim nächsten (geheimen) Blizzard MMO von Anfang an eine Rolle spielen. Warum wird es kein Housing geben? Hier die Begründung ...
> 
> Mit Cataclysm werden die alten Hauptstädte neu belebt. Housing würde die Spieler und Gilden in ihre eigenen instanzierten Zonen scheuchen. Das soziale Leben in der Stadt würde scheitern. Und wie gesagt ... die Ressourcen werden für den Content gebraucht. Blizzard hat es damals so ausgedrückt (wie gesagt, kein Link zur Hand) "Lieber eine Expansion oder Housing. Beides geht net."






Tikume schrieb:


> Das mit den Resourcen mag ich so nicht glauben. Andere (wesentlich kleinere) MMO's haben ein gutes Housing.
> 
> Natürlich bestimmt Housing nicht über das Wohl und Wehe von Wow, aber irgendwie haben die Wow Entwickler sich seit Release eigentlich gar nichts getraut und sind einfach getreu dem Motto "Mehr vom Gleichen, ein bisschen verfeinert" verfahren.


Hab ich aber auch iwo gelesen Tikume, war was offizielles meine ich.
Entweder oder, die Zeit für Housing würde die Zeit von einem ganzen Addon verschlingen wenn man es richtig machen wollte, und da Sie ja nichts halbes rausgeben, arbeitet man lieber an neuem Content.


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2010)

Ist ja auch letztendlich egal. Wenn sie wollten könnten sie es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie legen halt den Focus auf andere Sachen, aber das ist ihre Entscheidung.

Hat ja auch seine Vorteile, denn so werden UO und SWG wohl noch lange die Spiele mit dem geilsten Housing bleiben.


----------



## Tropical1 (9. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, gibt eben auch genügen negative Aspekte fürs Housing.

Von daher finde ich das echt nicht schlimm.

Und wer in  WoW den drang hat alleine zu sein, der spielt eindeutig die falsche Genre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. August 2010)

Als ich den Thread namen las hab ich mir son Schönen Flame ausgedacht.. und nur Weil Zam es gepostet hat, werd ich mir den Senf jetzt mal nicht Sparen. Ich finde das Gerede um sowas wieimmer Dumm. Die ideen im Thread braucht niemand, vorallem Blizzard nicht, sollte Gilden - normales Housing irgendwann einzug in WoW halten sind die Entwickler auch alleine in der Lage dazu. Wenn sie das irgendwann machen Hören sie entweder eh net auf die Community oder gehen dann darauf ein, einen Thread dazu zu machen ist Sinnfrei, Hier oder im offi, egal wo... zudem ist das mit Housing ja wohl das Topthema seid Release.. und da bisher selbiges nochnicht bestandteil der Welt von Warcraft ist.. bin ich sicher es bleibt dabei.

Senf drauf Brötchen drauf, dicht :O


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. August 2010)

*gefällt mir*


----------



## DenniBoy16 (9. August 2010)

zam hat echt geniale ideen ... muss man ihm lassen^^


----------



## schmetti (9. August 2010)

Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung das Gilden [font=arial, sans-serif]Häuser die Hauptstätte total Aussterben lassen.[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]Deswegen keine GH in einem Instanzierten bereich.[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]Überlegt mal, alleine das wäre eine Riesengroße Stadt  dann noch eigene Händler und son kram da kannst du die Hauptstädte alle einstampfen.[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif] [/font]


----------



## Starfros (9. August 2010)

Schaut mal lieber wie viele Gilden es so gibt auf den Servern. Dann zur der Datenmenge die es braucht um dieses Gildenheim zu speichern auf dem Server.
Denke mir das es Ein Eingang für alle geben wird mit einem Portal , da durch und du gelangst in dem Haus deiner Gilde.

Wenn sich dies lohnen sollte für Blizz diesen Speicherplatz zur Verfügung zu stellen wäre es ok, aber für einige Gildenleader mit denen ich schon in der Vergangenheit darüber geredet habe sehen dies als überflüssig an.


Zu mal es dann wieder zu lags oder eher zu Warteschlangen kommen könnte weil Pausenlos Leute ins Heim wollen bzw sich ein/um oder ausloggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ps: es fehlt eine Gildentheke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (9. August 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung das Gilden [font="arial, sans-serif"]Häuser die Hauptstätte total Aussterben lassen.[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Deswegen keine GH in einem Instanzierten bereich.[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Überlegt mal, alleine das wäre eine Riesengroße Stadt dann noch eigene Händler und son kram da kannst du die Hauptstädte alle einstampfen.[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]




Jip, wäre nichts anderes als viele kleine Hauptstädte , will man handel betreiben muss man sich wo treffen.
Dann will man wohlmöglich noch zugang zum AH haben und das wäre eine komplette abschottung von der eigendlichen spielewelt genau das was Blizz nicht will und auch schon gesagt haben.


----------



## TriggerTMA (9. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Als ich den Thread namen las hab ich mir son Schönen Flame ausgedacht.. und nur Weil Zam es gepostet hat, werd ich mir den Senf jetzt mal nicht Sparen. Ich finde das Gerede um sowas wieimmer Dumm. Die ideen im Thread braucht niemand, vorallem Blizzard nicht, sollte Gilden - normales Housing irgendwann einzug in WoW halten sind die Entwickler auch alleine in der Lage dazu. Wenn sie das irgendwann machen Hören sie entweder eh net auf die Community oder gehen dann darauf ein, einen Thread dazu zu machen ist Sinnfrei, Hier oder im offi, egal wo... zudem ist das mit Housing ja wohl das Topthema seid Release.. und da bisher selbiges nochnicht bestandteil der Welt von Warcraft ist.. bin ich sicher es bleibt dabei.
> 
> Senf drauf Brötchen drauf, dicht :O



Ich finde es genial, das man mit dem Gedanken an ein Posting geht (welches man noch nicht mal gelesen hat), dort zu flamen. Genial schlecht. Das einzig Positive, was man dir anrechnen kann: Du machst keinen Unterschied, wen du flamest. Damit schaffst Du, für dich wenigstens, eine soziale Waage. Das Niveau werde ich aber nicht näher definieren.
Nun versuche ich aber mal dein äußerst kritisches, aber dennoch peinliches Posting objektiv zu betrachten...

Du schreibst, das Blizzard nicht auf die Community eingeht. Ich glaube, das hier die Community mittlerweile zu verwöhnt ist. Wenn nicht auf die einzelnen Wünsche eingeangen wird, sagt man den Entwicklern nach, das sie nicht auf die Spieler hören. Allerdings ist es doch erwiesen, das Blizzard sehr wohl auf die Stimmen der Kundschaft hört. Beispiel nenne ich mal mit dem Druiden. Ich spiele einen. Als wir damlas Wildwuchs bekamen, gab es keinen CD und konnte einfach gespamt werden. Das hat den Schamanen (verständlicherweise) nicht gefallen und es wurde da ordentlich geschimpft (nein, nicht geweint). Was ist passiert? Wildwuchs hat einen CD. Oder nehmen wir den Todesritter. Auch hier wurde doch ordentlich gedreht, bis er endlich auf dem Niveau der anderen Klassen war.
Aber es gibt ja derzeit auch einen prominten zuwachs bzgl. Änderung nach Kundenwunsch. Den Dungeonfinder. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche (was ich jetzt nicht ausschließen mag), wurde dieser ins Spiel integriert, weil ein Spieler sich beschwert hat, das die langen Wege zu den Instanzen nur die Spielzeit erhöhen soll. Somit sollte der Kunde lange an das Spiel gehalten werden um monatlich besser abzukassieren.

Was ich aber wirklich schlimm finde ist, das jemand sich hinstellt und die Wünsche (unabhängig der Realisierbarkeit) bemängelt. Wenn Du kein Interesse daran hast, dann bleib weg oder poste nicht. Es hat nämlich einen Hauch von Arroganz, das man andere Postings mit Dummheit abstempelt. Es ist nicht nur Arrogant, sondern anmaßend.


----------



## Freyen (9. August 2010)

Ach ja, Housing, da träume ich ja immernoch von. 
Leider wirds in WoW wohl in absehbarer Zeit nicht/niemals kommen.

Gildenhousing währe auch ein nettes Schmankerl:


Gildenhäuser sollten in Größe und Ausstattung dem Fortschritt der Gilde folgen (kleine Gilden mit wenigen Erfolgen = kleines Haus mit wenig Ausstattung; große Gilden mit vielen Erfolgen = großes Haus mit Trophäen ausgestattet etc.; festgelegter Grundflächenzuwachs pro Gildenlevel o.ä.)
Zugriff auf die Gildenbank von den Gildenhäusern aus (die normale Bank sollte dort für die einzelnen Chars aber nicht zugänglich sein, zwecks Verhinderung des Hauptstädtesterbens)
Für Besucher steht die begehbare Lobby ständig offen, dort sind auch die Trophäen ausgestellt
Gildeninterne Räume befinden sich in der oberen Etage und sind nur für Mitglieder zugänglich (z.B. könnte ein Buttler unten an der Treppe stehen und Unbefugte am Zutritt hindern = unsichtbare Mauer)
Ein schwarzes Brett in der Lobby, an das die Gilde öffentliche Ausschreibungen machen kann, bzw. Bewerber ihre Bewerbungen anpinnen können
KEIN Zugriff auf das AH aus dem Gildenhaus heraus (zwecks Verhinderung des Hauptstädtesterbens)
Händler für Gildenfortschrittseinkäufe (z.B. Reittiere die erspielt werden können, Gimmicks für die Gildenlobby (Musikkapelle viellecht xD))
KEINE normalen Händler (zwecks Verhinderung des Hauptstädtesterbens)
Jedes Gildenmitglied kann eines seiner Pets im Gildenhaus frei laufen lassen, zwecks Atmosphäre
idealerweise währe der Zugang zu den Häusern nicht instanziert (Viertel in jeder Hauptstadt = man wählt die HS in der das Gildenhaus steht)
da das aber utopisch ist, stehen die Gildenhäuser alle in einem instanziertem Bereich der begehbar ist mit kleinem/großem Platz in der Mitte
da das wohl auch noch utopisch ist, stellt man sich vor ein Portal und kann aus einer Liste wählen, welches Gildenhaus man betreten möchte
Gildenhäuser müssen gekauft/aufgebaut werden (Nicht jede neu gegründete Gilde bekommt direkt eine Hütte zur Verfügung gestellt, zwecks Verhinderung unzähliger speicherfressender Minibauten, die im Endeffekt nicht genutzt werden. Die Kosten sollten sich aber auch nicht so hoch belaufen, dass erst weit fortgeschrittene/reiche Gilden mit zig Mitgliedern etwas aufbauen können --> Stichwort: Balancing)
Nett währe ein Außenbereich mit Ställen (s. Pets: jedes Mitglied kann ein Reittier unterstellen, das dann immer sichtbar ist, damits nicht zuviel wird viell. Begrenzung auf höhere Gildenränge, oder der Platz ist käuflich erweiterbar)
Instanzportale... Beschränkung auf 1-3 selbst festzulegende Instanzen/Raids (käuflich erwerbbar; zwecks Weltbelebung)
... mir gehen gerade die Ideen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Tante Edit meinte: Mach die Rechtschreibklöpse weg!)


----------



## Martok352 (9. August 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Ach ja, Housing, da träume ich ja immernoch von.
> Leider wirds in WoW wohl in absehbarer Zeit nicht/niemals kommen.
> 
> Gildenhousing währe auch ein nettes Schmankerl:
> ...



richtig nice die Liste =)
würde mich freuen, wenn sowas ingame kommen würde aber nja...


----------



## The Real Zentau (9. August 2010)

@ Freyen

Wo muss ich Unterschreiben? :-)


----------



## Shadowdaughter (9. August 2010)

Das Thema Housing ist ja nun schon so alt wie WoW und auch wenn ich es genial fände, ich glaube nicht mehr dran, daß Blizz es umsetzen wird. Die Problematik der leeren Hauptstädte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, in Lotro funktioniert sowohl Privates als auch Gildenhousing, ohne daß z.B. Bree oder die 21.Halle in Moria (hat ja auch was von Hauptstadt) verödet wären. Vermutlich möchte man sich einfach den Programmieraufwand sparen, das aber nicht so direkt aussprechen. ;-)


----------



## Dragonfire64 (9. August 2010)

Wie es hier schon gesagt wurde, denke ich sollte den aktiven gilden vorbehalten sein und eine art belohnung sein. Ich fände es beispielsweise sinnvoll das Guildhousing als letzte fähigkeit beim leveln einer gilde zu machen, wennn also eine gilde das maximale gildenlevel erreicht hat, bekommen sie eine gildenhalle, die sie dann mit einer art editor in den rängen gildenmeister und offiziere einrichten können, so das man sich absprechen kann. Das wäre meine idee dahinter, zudem wäre so nicht das risiko gegeben, das sich jeder ne eigene gilde gründet nur um das housing nutzen zu können , ich glaube das wäre ein ziemlicher crash für das bisherige gildensystem, wenn es so wäre.

LG

Drago


----------



## sympathisant (9. August 2010)

instanziert finde ich das bescheuert. wozu soll ich mir häuser von anderen gilden ansehen, die wahrscheinlich genauso aussehen wie das der eigenen gilde. 

ich würd gildenhäuser in die stadt integrieren. klar, dass nicht für jede gilde ein da ist. aber ein paar kann man in IF, UC und den anderen hauptstädten schon integrieren bzw. vorhandene häuser nutzen.

diese sollten dann versteigert werden. jeder gildenmeister kann ein gebot abgeben. das höchste gebot gewinnt. von dieser gilde muss dann monatlich(!) diese summe als miete gezahlt werden. sobald die miete nicht mehr gezahlt wird, kommt das haus erneut unter den hammer.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. August 2010)

Shadowdaughter schrieb:


> Das Thema Housing ist ja nun schon so alt wie WoW und auch wenn ich es genial fände, ich glaube nicht mehr dran, daß Blizz es umsetzen wird. Die Problematik der leeren Hauptstädte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, in Lotro funktioniert sowohl Privates als auch Gildenhousing, ohne daß z.B. Bree oder die 21.Halle in Moria (hat ja auch was von Hauptstadt) verödet wären. Vermutlich möchte man sich einfach den Programmieraufwand sparen, das aber nicht so direkt aussprechen. ;-)



die bauen ne ganze welt um^^ um uns ein besseres und neues feeling zu geben^^ 

ich denke aber mal das housing kommt, sie testen das phasing nun noch 1,2 addons und dann kommts :-D


----------



## DaScAn (9. August 2010)

Musstet ihr jetzt diesen 3 Jahre alten Ur-Alt Threath rausholen nachdem endlich kein Geschrei mehr nach Housing war? -.-

Jetzt geht das wieder von vorne los. Immer schön den Finger in die Wunde.

BTW, der Link funzt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niperion (9. August 2010)

Zu der schönen Liste von Freyen: Also du sagst die Häuser sollen aufgebaut werden, ich finde es sollte so sein,dass man dies durch tägliche Quests erledigt.

Z.B.er Gildenmeister nimmt die Hauptquest an, somit können die Gildenmitglieder die täglichen Quests annehmen. Die Hauptquest erfordet (nur zum Beispiel)

1000 Holzbalken ,1000 Steine und 1000 Dachziegel . Die Täglichen Quest erforden dan zb irgendwelche Materialien aus der Spielwelt und wenn man die Quest abgibt

hat man 1 Holzbalken. Zu jedem Material kann man pro Tag eine Quest annehmen. Also 3 Materialien pro Tag.Um so mehr Mitglieder in der Gilde sind umso schneller geht es

so können aber auch kleine Gilden Häuser bauen. Wenn die Hauptquest nun erledigt ist steht das Hauptgerüst und es können weitere Quest für Tische und so weiter 

angenommen werden oder Angebaut werden.


----------



## Megapunk (9. August 2010)

fände es auch nicht schlecht.... aber man sollte dann trotzdem irgendwas schaffen sodass die hauptstädte nicht leer sein werden.


----------



## Martok352 (9. August 2010)

Niperion schrieb:


> Zu der schönen Liste von Freyen: Also du sagst die Häuser sollen aufgebaut werden, ich finde es sollte so sein,dass man dies durch tägliche Quests erledigt.
> 
> Z.B.er Gildenmeister nimmt die Hauptquest an, somit können die Gildenmitglieder die täglichen Quests annehmen. Die Hauptquest erfordet (nur zum Beispiel)
> 
> ...



die idee ist nicht so gut... gibt Gilden mit 500 mitgliedern und dann welche mit 50... Nicht unbedingt fair...


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung das Gilden Häuser die Hauptstätte total Aussterben lassen.



Unsinn, keine Bank, kein AH, kein Spam-Channel und schon sterben die Städte nicht aus.
Für die alten Hauptstädte hat da ja bereits das AH gereicht.


----------



## Niperion (9. August 2010)

Naja Unfair finde ich es nicht viele haben gesagt das dan jeder Gilde ein Haus hat und das wären dan zu viele ... so wäre das ja erstmal gelöst und man sollte die Häuser in ini Gebieten wie bei Hdro machen.


----------



## Icelemon (9. August 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Blizz nicht den Wünschen der gesamten Com standhalten kann

Irgendwann kommt bestimmt das Housing!


----------



## Dagonzo (9. August 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass Blizz nicht den Wünschen der gesamten Com standhalten kann


Welche gesamte Com denn bitte schön? Nur die wenigsten wollen das, sonst hätte Blizzard das trotz einiger Schwierigkeiten längst umgesetzt.


----------



## Smeal (9. August 2010)

Wenn Blizzard Gildenhäuser implementiert sag ich Bye Bye.
Ich finde wer gildenkämpfe oder häuser etc. will soll RoM spielen und uns in Ruhe lassen.

MFG


----------



## charly-sue (9. August 2010)

im Grundgenommen eine nette idee, wie aber schon bemerkt wurde, werden die sonst schon relativ leeren Hauptstädten noch leerer..
Dann gipen alle nur noch in ihren häuser rum und ja dann ? 
Vielleicht gegen gold und vielleicht mit dem neuen gildensystem von cata möglicih, wenn man alle erfolge hat dass man sich das haus und gegen Gold leisten kann...

aber ja.


----------



## Helgesen (9. August 2010)

meine meinung ist das braucht kein mensch, so wie ist ist gut


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. August 2010)

Helgesen schrieb:


> meine meinung ist das braucht kein mensch, so wie ist ist gut


Meine Meinung: das brauchen nur sehr wenige Menschen (RPler).
Es gibt viel wichtigere Sachen in die Blizzard ihre Zeit investieren sollte, die alle/viele Spieler betrifft.


----------



## Mief (9. August 2010)

Das Problem der aussterbenden Städte wegen Housings sehe ich nicht: Denn nur wenn man von möglichst vielen Leuten gesehen wird, kann man auf seinem Mount sitzend posieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Ich denke, dass nicht nur totale RP Spieler sich an soetwas erfreuen würden, das wollte ich mal anmerken.


----------



## Djuke13 (9. August 2010)

Ich bin auch kein Freund der Idee der Gildenhäuser, und das aus mehreren Gründen.

1. War ich mal auf nem P-Server der die Idee in die Tat umgesetzt hat, Folge war das wirklich niemand bis auf gildenlose Chars in den Hauptstädten zu sehn war.
1.1 Idee wurde nach 1-2 Monaten verworfen weil Stabilitätsprobleme und Laggs auftraten, ka inwiefern sich das dann auf den offiziellen Realms auswirken würde.

2. Wer darf und wer nicht? Muss man in einer großen Gilde sein um dieses Feature nutzen zu können?

3. Isolation und Abgrenzung vom Rest des Servers wenn man nur noch im Gildenhaus rumsitzt und aufs Battleground oder auf den Dungeoninvite wartet.


So schön Gildenhäuser vllt. auch sind und auch die Gestaltungsideen mögen endlos sein, find ich das dies ein absolutes no-go wäre.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, einerseits wären Gildenhäuser geil, aber andererseits eine richtige Ressourcenverschwendung.

Villeicht würde es so gehen: Es gibt pro Server in jeder Hauptstadt (Keine Neutralen Hauptstädte) ein Gildenhaus, so ein Gildenhaus kann eine einzige Gilde kaufen für ca. 500.000 gold (Ich weiß nicht was die Gold-Grenze ist). Und das wars auch schon, pro Fraktion gibt es 4 Hauptstädte, dass heißt es gibt insgesamt 8 Gildenhäuser. Mit der begrenzten Zahl an Gildenhäusern sterben nicht die Hauptstädte aus und die ganz guten (Reichen) Gilden haben ihre Gildenhäuser die ihnen evtl. als Sammelpunkt dienen, Gildenbank, Trophäenraum und natürlich Händler ^^

Was haltet ihr davon, ich weiß dass das hier niemals ins Spiel implementiert wird, aber ich habe auch Ideen die ich mitteilen will ^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. August 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht gegen gold und vielleicht mit dem neuen gildensystem von cata möglicih, wenn man alle erfolge hat dass man sich das haus und gegen Gold leisten kann...
> 
> aber ja.


Das mit den "wenn man alle erfolge hat" scheint eigtl. die einzig vernünftige Lösung zu sein um ner Verbauung vorzubeugen. Das ganze vllt. noch gekoppelt mit dem Progress der Gilde, sofern der nich schon in diese Gilden-Erfolge eingebunden wird. Damit wär zumindest sichergestellt, daß nich jede Bank-, Twink-Gilde oder Fun-Gilde ihr eigenes Haus bekommt (nix gegen Fun-Gilden, aber sowas sollte den Progress-Gilden vorbehalten bleiben).

Allerdings seh ich dann nen Anstieg der Flamerei unter den Gilden schon vorprogrammiert. Um das auch grafisch rüberzubringen wäre so'n Talent wie "Graffiti" nich schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gehix (9. August 2010)

Also die Grundidee ist top.
Händler müssen meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt mit im Haus stehen. Reicht wenn nen paar Angestellte hast, wie nen Gastwirt, ne Sekretärin.
Was auch nett ist (und schon erwähnt wurde), so nen Gildenraum für Meetings. ^^

Lösen könnte man das doch auch recht simpel. Phasing usw. ^^
Das Haus muss ja nicht mit PvP Orientierung aufgebaut werden. So hat die Gilde ihren Privaten Bereich, und ihre Ruhe. 
So kommt auch wieder mal ein bisschen mehr "Roleplay" in der Vordergrund. Mir ist wohl klar, dass es eigene Server dafür gibt. Aber WoW ist generell nen Roleplay Game.. 

Also es kann ruhig etwas Gold kosten. Aber das nach Mitglieder Anzahl zu gestalten wird nicht realisierbar sein. Spätestens, wenn dann die ersten negativen Statements in den Blizzard Foren auftauchen, wird dies (insofern es eingeführt werden würde), geändert/weggepatcht, what ever.

*Zur Umsetzung:*
Ich würde es eher so gestalten, dass die Gildenhäuser unterschiedliche Größen haben, für die Anzahl der in der Gilde spielenden Leute.
So nen Beispiel:
Gildenhaus 1: Für 1-20 Spieler (kostet 20k Gold)
Gildenhaus 2: Für 21-40 Spieler (kostet 40k Gold)
Der Wert des Hauses richtet sich also an die Maximale Anzahl der Gildenspieler. (1 Spielerplatz im Haus = 1k Gold)
Das Haus wäre erweiterbar (wenn mehr Mitglieder der Gilde beitreten)

Portal zu den Instanzen müssen z.B. freigeschaltet und gekauft werden. Hast von mir aus so nen NPC, ne Wand oder was auch immer, wo du die Portal aufgelistet hast. Wenn du dir nen Instanz/Weltenport gekauft hast, ist das für die Gildenleute nutzbar, nachdem es z.B. ausgewählt und aktiviert wurde.
Das z.B. kann auch gleich mit eingebaut werden, in das Gildenerfolgssystem.

Wenn Händler da sein sollte, werden monatliche Abgaben gezahlt (aus Gildenbank). Kener arbeitet ja umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonten wären alles Gimmicks für Häuser z.B. extra zu kaufen. So kann z.B. jeder wählen, was er haben möchte und es sich kaufen ^^.
So enstehen dann mit der Zeit witzige Kreationen.

So das erst einmal von meiner Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long
Gehix


----------



## h4t3br33do (9. August 2010)

gehix schrieb:


> Also die Grundidee ist top.
> Händler müssen meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt mit im Haus stehen. Reicht wenn nen paar Angestellte hast, wie nen Gastwirt, ne Sekretärin.
> Was auch nett ist (und schon erwähnt wurde), so nen Gildenraum für Meetings. ^^
> 
> ...



Achtungsvoller Beitrag.

Ich stimm dir in vollen und ganzen zu!


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2010)

Die Erfahrung aus anderen Spielen hat gezeigt dass sehr viele Spieler Housing mögen.
Man sieht ja jetzt schon wieviel Energie Leute in Gimmicks wie Reittiere, Haustiere, Erfolge und sonstige Gadgets stecken.

Ich habe in UO und SWG selbst viel Zeit verbracht Häuser zu bauen und zu dekorieren. Und noch mehr Zeit damit zu staunen was manche Spieler hinbekommen.

Problem bei Wow wäre hier natürlich schon, dass Gegenstände meist keine 3D Grafik besitzen sondern nur ein mehr oder weniger unpassendes 2D Symbol.


----------



## Avaranji (9. August 2010)

Die Idee mit den Gilden-Häuser ist mir auch schon vor einiger Zeit gekommen. Es würde den quasi-potemkinschen-NPC-Städten mehr "realistisches" Leben schenken. Zumal es ja nicht gleich ein ganzes Haus sein müsste. Je nach Entwicklung und Grösse der Gilde könnten sich die Räumlichkeiten erweitern lassen. Mit "Housing" würde WoW sicherlich eine weitere Qualität bekommen, zudem unterstützt es nicht unwesentlich soziale Aspekte.
Das sich dadurch die öffentlichen Plätze in den Städten entvölkern sehe ich nicht, wenn sich die primären Interaktionen wie Bank, Auktionshaus und Händler weiterhin in den Stadt-Bereichen aufhalten. Das Argument mit der "Ressourcen-Verschwendung" kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen… welche Ressourcen sollten da verschwendet werden? Defizite bekämpft man nicht mit mehr Defizit, oder so gesagt: Von Nichts kommt Nichts. Aus ökonomischer Sicht ist eine Verbesserung der Qualität immer auch ein Maßstab die Ressourcen anzupassen. Was sich letztendlich auch auf die Anzahl der Spieler auswirkt, die diese Qualitätssteigerung positiv aufnehmen.


----------



## Marctoad (9. August 2010)

Es wird ja mit Cataclysm das Gildenleveln geben und die Gildenmitglieder werden Erfahrungspunkte sammeln müssen. Es wäre ja toll würde man dann mit einem Patch dieses erweitern, sodass man auf Level 26 kommen kann, ab den es dann ein Gildenhäuschen gibt. Jedes Gildenmitglied lernt also einen Zauber um ein Portal(oder um nur sich zu porten) zum Gildenhaus.^^


----------



## No_ones (9. August 2010)

geile idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings gibts dann noch mehr movement krüppel die sich nicht aus den hauptstädteb bewegen etc .. bloß hier werden es die häuser sein


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2010)

Ich stell mir grade vor wie du in Dalaran ununterbrochen aus eingebideten Pfützen rausläufst und ein glückliches Grinsen im Gesicht hast in der Gewissheit wie geil dein "Movement" ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marctoad (9. August 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> geile idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, sie werden irgendwann rausgehen, aber auch toll wäre wenn die Häuser, wie Dalaran, fliegen. Entweder unsichtbar von aussen oder so hoch dass man sie nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## amdosh (9. August 2010)

Mein Stand zu Housing und WOW:
Blizz hat es vor den Release schon angefangen einzubauen (gibt schon Befehle und Probeversion eines Hauses - Beispiel: 
http://wow.gamona.de/2004/03/11/neue-q-a-oeffentlich/
http://wow.gamona.de/2007/06/27/home-sweet-home/ )

Nach den Release haben sie andere Baustellen vorgezogen und Housing ruhen lassen. Als sie jetzt merkten, wie gross der WoW-Erfolg ist, haben sie sich auf den normalen Ausbau der Welt versteift.

Jetzt allerdings gehen die Entwicklerstatements zu Housing eher zwischen den zeilen dahin, dass es nie kommen kann. Die Erbsenzähler rotieren einfach an den Gedanken, eine realistische Anzahl an neue Clusterrealms hochzurechnen, damit auch genug Spieler/Gildenhäuser auf den einzelnen Realms Platz finden. Und das Argument, dass sie lieber Addons und normal Patches entwicklen wollen ist Hohn für alle, die dran geglaubt haben seit Release, dass Blizzard die _World of Warcraft_ mit Housing bereichern würde. Oder dass man die Städte nicht entvölkern will, wobei man einfach eine NPC-Stadt um die Häuser entwicklen könnte, sodass zwischen den Häusern genug Leben zu finden ist. 

Ich selbst habe Housing in DAoC schon kennengelernt, _damals_, und war gespannt dadrauf, wie Blizzard ihre damaligen hohen Qualitätsansprüche bei Housing umsetzen würde. Die Zeiten sind jetzt wohl endgültig vorbei.

*Der Startbeitrag von Zam ist ja auch von 2007 und sollte langsam eines friedlichen Schlosses wegen in den Ruhestand gehen.*


----------



## likoria (9. August 2010)

Also am Anfang von WoW und noch vorher zu Erfindung des PCs verschwanden alle vom Garten etc in das Haus vor den Bildschirm...und jetzt wollt ihr auch noch INGAME in einem Haus hocken und da nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen da ihr ja alle Instanzportale/Händler/Chilllounge etc habt...dann soll zu Cataclysm wenigstens ganz Azeroth zerstört werden wer braucht das dann noch wenn keiner mehr da herumläuft einfach 10Millionen Häuser dahinstellen womöglich noch einen Goblin-Pc dahinstellen um Browser-Zugriff zuhaben,Das Dungeon-finder System lässt die Landschaft schon leerer aussehen...mit Cataclysm wollen sie wieder Spieler nach Azeroth locken und es nicht zerstören...es wird nur verwüstet


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt euch ja ein Haus bei Runes of Magic nehmen,gibts gratis ab lvl8 oder so ka mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intra (9. August 2010)

Meiner Ansicht nach wird es wie folgt aussehen:

Es wird ein Portal in den Hauptstädten (Og, Sw) geben, dass Gildenmitglieder zu einem Gildenhaus portet, die alle gleich aussehen werden.
Wo möglich werden noch ein paar Händler zur Verfügung stehen, die Level 20 weise Items verkaufen und bei denen man höchstens Repen kann.
Es wird denke ich auch anfangs keine Möglichkeit geben das Gildenhaus individuell einzurichten, dass aber denke ich im späteren verlauf irgendwann eingebaut wird.
Alles andere halte ich für starkes Wunschdenken. Ich lasse mich da gerne von Blizz eines besseren belehren, man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen ^^


----------



## Treebeard (9. August 2010)

Lösung 1 & 2 gefallen mir als Rollenspieler schon mal garnicht, und ich denke es werden sich auch nur Rollenspieler für Gildenhäuser oder auch eigene Häuser überhaupt interessieren. Bei den restlichen 99.9% kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es sie damit überhaupt etwas anfangen können. Turbine hat es in LOTRO recht intelligent gelöst, und Gildenhäuser mit Spielerhäusern gut zusammen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZAM schrieb:


> 3. Die geniale Lösung[/b]
> Es gibt ein Portal in den Hauptstädten, das zu einem instanzierten Bereich führt in dem die Gildenhäuser stehen.



Muß ja nicht direkt ein Portal sein. Mache es halt wie mit den Dungeons/Instanzen. Die Zone einfach über eine Haustür oder Tor betreten.



ZAM schrieb:


> [*]An den Häuserwändern sieht man das Gildenbanner und verschiedene Gimmiks wie beispielsweise Onyxias Kopf, wenn die Gilde sie gelegt hat.


Ein absolutes muß. Ich würde auch gerne Waffen, Rüstungssets, etc. ausstellen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZAM schrieb:


> [*]Für die Häuser kann man Gäste-Schlüssel verschenken, damit auch andere Spieler einen Blick reinwerfen können.


Warum so umständlich? Mach es halt wie in LOTRO, wo es dafür ein kleines Hausmanagementsystem gibt, über das man einstellen kann, wer was machen darf. Einfach ein Häckchen für das Betreten des Gildenhauses für Nicht-Gildenmitglieder setzen, und schon kann jeder rein. Alternativ könnte man auch einfach den Charakter/Spieler einfach hinzufügen und die Berechtigung indviduell vergeben. 

Als Rollenspieler hat so eine Schlüsselübergabe natürlich auch etwas für sich. Siehe z.B. AO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZAM schrieb:


> [*]In Instanzen droppen verschiedene Boni wie Katapulte, die man dann in den Vorhof setzen kann.


Yup, wäre auch schön wenn man solche Sachen auch herstellen könnte. Am besten auch benutzbar. Siehe z.B. auch LOTRO. Das Bierfaß das dich total besoffen an beliebige Stelle in der Welt teleportiert hat schon was. Vorallem, wenn dann auch mal die Hose oder etwas anderes weg ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin auch schon mal nur mit der Unterwäsche in Bree im Brunnen aufgewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ZAM schrieb:


> [*]Man hat direkte Instanz-Portale im Keller zu den Highlevel-Instanzen


Hmmmm....neeeeee, zum Schluß hocken alle in ihren Häusern und das wars dann. Nein danke!



ZAM schrieb:


> [*]Man kann verschiedene Händler im Haus platzieren


 Naja, darüber kann man streiten. Kommt halt darauf an, was du mit Händlern meinst. Das z.B. Spieler dort einen Avatar parken können, über den dann Gildenmitglieder einkaufen oder einen Auftrag abgeben könne, das hätte natürlich auch schon was.



ZAM schrieb:


> [*]Es gibt einen Zugang zur bereits geplanten Gildenbank


Ja, das auf alle Fälle



ZAM schrieb:


> Was fällt euch dazu noch ein?


 Wie bereits erwähnt hätte ich gerne einen Bereich zum Herstellen von Items in der Zone, d.h. Schmiede, Werkbank, etc.

Schade nur, das es Blizzard nie machen wird. Die Gilden-/Häuser haben sie uns ja schon vor fünf Jahren versprochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ohh (9. August 2010)

also die einzige möglichkeit ohne instanzierung wäre, wenn man in jede stadt in jeder siedlung in wow ein paar häuser/bauplätze hinsetzt, und dafür dann mieten verlangt-somit meidet man langweilige häuserreihen und inaktieve verlieren ihr haus.


----------

